# EZYLOADER cannot find level



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what version of ezyloader you have, so here is an answer based on mine which was built in 1998:
Whenever you disconnect and reconnect the batteries, you have to "teach" the unit where level is.
First, you manually level, as close to perfect as you can.
Then after opening the control panel, you take a penny and short two pins on the circuit board.
Do you have a manual for yours?
If not, get one.


----------



## gillies (Mar 21, 2011)

Harry,
It's a 300MH mfg date is 2015. I have the manual but, it appears to have some editing issues. Loader seems to have resolved its problem on it own. Thanks though. Not sure what happened but, everything just started working again.


----------



## Pine Creek Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

I have both versions of the Ezyloader, and usually problems with level for both are voltage related. With low voltage, the loader winch may still work, but you often have levelling problems. Also, on the newer version like you have, if you manually adjust the cylinders and then press the level shortly after it will reset level. I figured this out when manually throwing it out of level to test how well it levelled itself. Great machines, but definitely not trouble free!


----------



## gillies (Mar 21, 2011)

I've experienced the low voltage issues also, so that was the first thing I checked. Are you saying if I manually adjust then press level (with level toggle on) it will create a new level?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Low voltage is never an issue for me.
Early on, I installed two monster "school bus" batteries.
I can, and have fully loaded or unloaded my truck with the engine off with no noticeable change.
I just replaced them with new ones this spring.
The old set went 11 years!


----------



## Pine Creek Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

I was told that manually adjusting the right/left or front/back cylinders and then immediately pressing the level button with the level toggle on will create a new level. It only works for me if I adjust both cylinders and then press the level button. I don't use this to set level, but found this out when I was trying to test its ability to find level.


----------



## Pine Creek Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

I find both loaders very sensitive to low voltage. Both have two large batteries as well, but if the voltage is drops a bit I find they don't level as well even if the winch operates normal.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Pine Creek Mike said:


> I find both loaders very sensitive to low voltage. Both have two large batteries as well, but if the voltage is drops a bit I find they don't level as well even if the winch operates normal.


What and how many batteries do you use, separate from the truck batteries?


----------



## Pine Creek Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't remember off hand how many cranking amps they have, but I use two big batteries in parallel that are connected to the truck. My voltage never goes down much because I keep the truck running, but by the end of a real big yard pulling honey I feel like it doesn't level quite as well. I have the loader on the back of an 18 foot goose neck so the charging cables run a long way from the front of the truck to the back of the trailer. I think maybe the cables aren't quite heavy enough for this. Always at full charge by the time I get to the next yard though


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

HarryVanderpool said:


> First, you manually level, as close to perfect as you can.
> Then after opening the control panel, you take a penny and short two pins on the circuit board.


That's interesting Harry, there is nothing about that in my manual, some time if possible, could you post a pic of the 2 pins?


I have a main switch on the positive lead to the ezyloader and turn it off when the loader not in use, so no power, and don't have to re set the level, so perhaps the newer machines don't have this issue.


I did have one time when the level went out of whack and I had to set it manually for a few days. So I removed the small round plate that has the leveling chip on it, and found that water had got in, everything was very wet. So I left it open for several good hot sunny days to dry it all out, sprayed CRC on it and re assembled plus put sealer on the place where the water had got in, and it just started working normally again. 


About voltage, you can use the little LCD screen on the circuit board to tell you how much voltage is actually getting through to the loader. There is a button near the LCD screen you push several times until the first number on the LCD display is 3. the next 2 numbers will be 12 or 13, the voltage. Then you operate something, such as raise the mast. The last 2 numbers will drop, likely to 11 or 10. That is the real voltage while power is being drained. Long as that number does not go below 10 you are OK, 11 is better though.


----------



## Pine Creek Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

You have the newer version of the loader Oldtimer. There is a set button at the digital display that you press to reset your level. The old ones have pins that you short out like Harry described.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks. I better not push that one by mistake!

I think they need a more comprehensive manual.


----------



## PDubbe (Apr 25, 2018)

Just to hijack the thread. Where did you purchase your ezyloader from? Did you go direct? Or is there a re-seller here in the US?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If you are asking me, I got mine in Australia. But there is a seller in the US but someone there will have to chip in to tell you who it is.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a North American distributor in Manitoba, Canada:
http://www.herbee.com/page6.htm


----------



## GrishaZ (Feb 21, 2019)

Good evening. I ask you to write the dimensions of the loader. The height of the square stand? The length of the round tube? I will be happy. I need such a device. I will make my progress on the forum. At the moment, assembled forks for the hive. Thank you


----------

